# How do I change an instrument from mono to polyphonic?



## lamboguy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I know this isn't the place for this question, but I asked on the Kontakt forum and am still stumped.

I have french horns open in Kontakt and it appears to be in mono mode. When I play 2 notes at the same time I hear them initially but the second one is quickly killed out.

Seems like a simple problem, to put the instrument into polyphonic mode (like it is in MSI, just increase the number of voices allowed) but I just can't figure it out. Can't find it in the manual, can't find it in the program and the answer posted on the NI forum is: 

"Instrument GUI | Max. This is the max number of voices, the instrument can play, and it is editable."

But...I can't find that either! I'm hopeless. :(

Can somebody help this slow learner out?

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## kotori (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Fred,

In the instrument rack display of an instrument look for "Voices: <num>" and increase that number. If that doesn't help you probably need to read about Voice groups in the Kontakt manual. I hope this helps.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry Nils, but it is not "Voices: <num>" you increase, this is not editable. It is the "Max: <num>" to the right of "Voices: <num>" (and left of instruments "Purge"(left of the red "Mute" button, Fred)), that you increase.


----------



## kotori (Nov 13, 2006)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> Sorry Nils, but it is not "Voices: <num>" you increase, this is not editable. It is the "Max: <num>" to the right of "Voices: <num>" (and left of instruments "Purge"(left of the red "Mute" button, Fred)), that you increase.



Thanks for that correction Nickie.


----------



## lamboguy (Nov 13, 2006)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> Sorry Nils, but it is not "Voices: <num>" you increase, this is not editable. It is the "Max: <num>" to the right of "Voices: <num>" (and left of instruments "Purge"(left of the red "Mute" button, Fred)), that you increase.



Thanks Nickie! Now I understand and I'll try that. I am honestly struggling with some concepts that I'm not used to struggling with. I think I was born too late for such sophisticated software. ;^D

Cheers,

Fred


----------

